# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  نحوه ی محاسبه ی تاثیر نمرات نهایی شما و درصد کلتون تو اون درس

## a.reza

من اینو بگم نحوه ی محاسبه ی تاثیر 25 درصد اول نمره نهایی شما ضربدر 75 تقسیم بر صد میشه و نمره کنکور درصد اون درس تو کنکور ضربدر 75 تقسیم بر صد و بعد حاصل جمع جواب این دو تا میشه درصد اون درس برای شما تو کنکور
مثال: 45(درصددرس تو کنکور)*75تقسیم بر 100 = 33.75 این درصد کنکورتون تو اون درس

18(نمره نهایی) * 75 تقسیم بر 100 = 13.5 اینم درصد نهایی تون 

حالا حاصل جمع 33.75+ 13.5 =47.25 میشه درصد کنکور شما تو اون درس

----------


## u=mgh

سلام
اینو مطمئن هستید ؟

اگه اینطور باشه واسه کسایی که توی کنکور درصد بالا گرفتن که معدلشون پائینه بده و واسه کسایی که توی کنکور درصد پایین دارن ولی معدل بالا خوبه.

----------


## a.reza

بلله قطعا مثالم زدم تا خوب متوجه بشین

----------


## ali_s9412

سلام دوستان

امروز در برنامه فرصت برابر ساعت 6 از شبکه آموزش ، حسین توکلی  حضور پیدا خواهد کرد. هر کس سؤالی یا در خواستی داره .  برای شماره پیامک برنامه ارسال کنه.

*بچه ها همگی هرچی موبایل و شماره در اختیار دارید. اعتراض خودتون رو از قطعی(مستقیم) شدن تاثیر معدل به شماره پیامک  :*

71 000 30
سی هزار ، هفتاد و یک

ارسال کنید تا از توکلی بپرسند. 

با تشکر از adel

----------


## Alfredo

> من اینو بگم نحوه ی محاسبه ی تاثیر 25 درصد اول نمره نهایی شما ضربدر 75 تقسیم بر صد میشه و نمره کنکور درصد اون درس تو کنکور ضربدر 75 تقسیم بر صد و بعد حاصل جمع جواب این دو تا میشه درصد اون درس برای شما تو کنکور
> مثال: 45(درصددرس تو کنکور)*75تقسیم بر 100 = 33.75 این درصد کنکورتون تو اون درس
> 
> 18(نمره نهایی) * 75 تقسیم بر 100 = 13.5 اینم درصد نهایی تون 
> 
> حالا حاصل جمع 33.75+ 13.5 =47.25 میشه درصد کنکور شما تو اون درس


نه عزیز..اینجوری نیست..*شما اطلاع کافی نداری لطفا بقیه روگمراه نکن*..الگوریتم تاثیر + که قبلا بود که هیچی..ولی الگوریتم این تاثیر مستقیم به این صورته که این نمره *بسته به کد دیپلم* و بسته به *ضریب هر درس* و *تاثیر اون درس* تبدیل به یه تراز از *10000* میشه.این تراز می مونه. نمره درصد هر درس تو کنکور هم یه *ترازی میشه* و این تراز می مونه.میزان تاثیر تراز خود کنکور به میزان *75 درصد تاثیر* و *میزان تراز معدل هم با توجه به نوع دیپلم و نوع گروهی کنکور  و با توجه به زیر گروه های مورد درخواست سنجیده میشه* و تراز کل میده. و اینکه نمره معدل در 75 ضرب بشه بعد کنکور 75 ضرب بشه تقسیم بر دو نه تنها درست نیست..بلکه یه جورایی خنده دار نشون میده

برای مثال اگه شخصی *دیپلم ریاضی* داشته باشه و برای *کنکور تجربی* ثبت نام کنه این تاثیر *تو زیر گروه 1* به میزان* 18.2 درصد تاثیر مستقیم* و *در زیرگروه 2 به میزان 17.8* درصد تاثیر خودش رو میزاره..یعنی تراز این نمرات کتبی فقط به میزان 17.8 درصد از تراز کل دانشجو رو برای هر درس و با توجه به ضریب اون درس شامل میشه...سهم اکثر تراز کل رو ولی خود نمره کنکور ( درصد توی کنکور تشکیل میده )
عزیز اینجور که شما حساب کردی درصد معدل شده 50٪ و تازه شما فکر کردین یه میانگین سادست تاثیر نمرات کتبی؟

----------


## Mehran93071

یک سوال امتحان نهایی = کنکور؟ :Y (533): 
شوخیشم زشته !

----------


## Alikonkuri

> بلله قطعا مثالم زدم تا خوب متوجه بشین


قطعااا !!؟
اشتباه ، اين روش

----------


## hamid95

حرف *pimimessi.* درسته  خود مسئول سنجش گفت که به خود هر درس باتوجه به ضریبش یه ترازی تعیین میکنن پارسال که تاثیر مثبت بود

اگه این تراز نمره بالاتر از تراز کنکورتون باشه محاسبه میشه ولی اگه پایین تر باشه تاثیر داده نمیشه ولی امسال تاثیر داده میشه و رتبه فرد رو پایین میاره.

البته به نظر من درکل همه ی این ها خیلی نمیتونه تاثیر بزاره.این ها خودشون هم نمیدونن چیکار میخوان بکنن فقط میخوان امتحان ها رو مهم کنن.

----------


## a.reza

اگه اشتباهه شرمنده ولی اینو مشاوره ما حساب کرد و گفت اینجور درصد هر درس محاسبه میشه البته من تراز درس رو که مهمتره نگفتم ولی به ما گفت درصد اینجوری حساب میشه شایدم شما درست میگی من که از این نهاییا و تاثیرشون درست سر در نیاوردم

----------

